# my convict cichlid is loseing all its color!



## holler (Sep 3, 2012)

it dosen't look good at all. with in the last 3 or so days it has lost almost all of it pattern on its body and fins. please help! its my sons fish and im scared its sick or something. :-?


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

How long has the tank been setup?
Did you cycle the tank?
How big is the tank?
What other fish are in the tank?
These are all questions that will really help to know whats wrong with your fish.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Also what color gravel and types of decorations? Maintence shedule abd feeding?


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

Mr.Dempsey said:


> How long has the tank been setup?
> Did you cycle the tank?
> How big is the tank?
> What other fish are in the tank?
> These are all questions that will really help to know whats wrong with your fish.


+1. Your fish sounds like he's really stressed out. Provided it's not some 5 gallon tank that he's in, it's probably the water chemistry.


----------



## holler (Sep 3, 2012)

"Tank" is around 6 to 8" and she is in a 25 gal tank by herself! The gravel is a nutral tan with the white rocks that have holes in them. Im not sure what they are call but I have not changed anything around since we rescued her. She was starting to really look good and now this 
I called the local pet store who is always able to help. They advised me to do a partial water change and see if that will help. So I did.... no luck! She did stop losing her color for about 4 days after the water change and then over night she lost the rest of what she had left! Poor thing looks so bad and I have no clue on what to do! I have had fish all my life and NEVER before have I had one to do this...
I change her filters as needed and she eats every night around 8. Always the same thing. Tropical flakes and some oscar chow. I know shes not an oscer fish but she loves the food! Then about once a week she gets something live to eat normally a molly or guppie out of my other "live food" tank I have. No ick or any other signs of any problems in any of my tanks I have. 
I am working on trying to get some pictures posted to.


----------



## holler (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Well first, I dont think thats a convict, but could be mistaken.


----------



## holler (Sep 3, 2012)

this what she looked like when she started to lose her color and the pic above is how she looks now


----------



## holler (Sep 3, 2012)

Then what is she? I don't know i'm just going by what someone told me.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Im not sure but the stripes look different than cons.


----------



## holler (Sep 3, 2012)

Thats what I said! lol


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Id post an id thread on it.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like a male imo


----------



## holler (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok how do i do that? and whats a imo? Its belly turns pink when its nesting and it moves its rocks trying to dig out a cave.


----------



## holler (Sep 3, 2012)

I looked up the imo the bottom fins are not the same....


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

In my opinion=imo
I could be wrong but that first pic it looks like its showing its sex part and it looks male to me. anyone else have an opinion? And I would just,start,a new,one in the central part,of the forum and ask,for an id.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Imo is "in my opinion"


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Might be some kind of midas/con hybrid as the face looks a bit flat to be full midas, this would explain the hole color change and if it is a midas or midas hybrid then there would be nothing to worry about as it happens naturally when they mature.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

No reason to suppose the fish has any convict in it, what so ever. It's a red devil/midas or other Amphilophus type. Might be a hybrid (who knows?) but is most definately primarily RD/midas or other Amphilophus type. Perfectly normal for all of these fishes to start off with barring. But many of these types undergo the process of "peeling' and change to a solid color (usually yellow, orange, or white). In captivity, most RD/midas undergo 'peeling' at a very early age; but some undergo the process when they are a little older and a somewhat larger size .


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

(IMO= "In My Opinion")

That's not a convict at all. It looks like a cross between a midas or a red devil that may be starting to "peel." Convicts are a lot more compact and round in the face. Definitely a hybrid though.


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol. It seems everyone commented at once


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

That is not a Convict. It is a Red Devil/Midas cichlid. It is going through its color change and is totaly normal. It will turn orange, white, or a combo of both. Looks like a male. He should be kept alone in a 75g minimale when adult. He will get 12-14" and nasty

...Bill


----------



## holler (Sep 3, 2012)

red devil/midas and other Amphilophus types!!! thank you all for your help!!!!


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

It's an amphilophus citrinellus or Midas cichlid.
I've already kept amphilophus before and they've passed for that same mutation. It's normal.
It turns from stripped black and grey to yellow. With this change comes more aggression. Choose his tank mates carefully.
For further information about your Midas cichlid, check this site: http://www.midas-cichlid.com
Congratulations, that's a nice fish and much more fun than a convict in my opinion.


----------

